# Kicking Ativan



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Anybody been through this? Or kicking any short-acting Benzo?I was put on 1 mg. of Ativan a year ago -- that's part of the regimen during Chemotherapy, because it causes insomnia. Didn't work, so with permission, I upped it to 1 1/2 at night. I was told I'd get addicted, but would be weaned off it after four months. Somehow, that never happened, and by spring, the drug had stopped working altogether, but I was still addicted (I curse the fact that the doc never insisted I get off). Last January, I tried to go cold turkey. After four days I was light sensitive with blurry eyes and shakey. The doc scolded me, saying I could get seizures, so I went back on.Now I decided to get serious and have started the weaning process --a quarter of a mg. off every two-three weeks. Am experiencing symptoms. I've checked out the Benzo.org website from Britain -- based on the theories of a doctor who ran a benzo addiction clinic for 12 years. They really know over there about withdrawal from these short-acting Benzos -- say it's harder to kick than Heroin. Scary -- some longterm users (6-12-24 years) have never succeeded --lots of lawsuits. My doc gave me the name of a GP to help and this new GP gave me my choice of Paxil, Elavil, Trazadone or Buspar (well, how am _I_ supposed to know? My CHOICE?!) Her even suggesting Paxil horrified me -- there are lawsuits against the maker (Roche?) in the news right now because people are getting electric shocks and hallucinations trying to withdraw. On the British website, they say that Buspar is veritably useless for withdrawal. As far as Elavil, the GP was taking my pulse and even said I had too fast a heartbeat! (yet suggested that). I chose Trazadone by default. The sleep has returned after a week, but I'm still experiencing some nervousnessness (less over the week), feel like bursting into tears half the time, no appetite, and I was shaking in the doc's office. She said I was probably "drug-sensitive." Anyway, cutting only 1/4 mg every two weeks, that's another 2 1/2 months!(The best and most effective way to go, btw, according to that British organization, is to introduce a longer-acting benzo, i.e., Valium at an equivalent doesage, as you're tapering off the Ativan, then taper IT slowly -- since Valium's withdrawal is milder and comes on much slower. This doctor said, "That's a _ridiculous_ idea," so I realized I wasn't dealing with great expertise here. Sigh. Yes, it WOULD be tricky. I'm too loggy in the mornings right now from the Trazadone to start doctor-hopping so -- guess I'll stick with what I got. Anyway, just wondering if anyone else ever had this experience. Reading these case histories of Britains who never succeeded getting off because of years-long "protracted withdrawal symptoms," I get really scared. But, sigh, I'm a pretty determined person. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Persistance, I have been in your shoes and sure feel for you! I did succeed in quitting cold turkey but it was the worst two weeks of my life. I wouldn't recommend anyone try just stopping but I'm as hardheaded as a mule. The only reason I succeeded was that I had gotten rid of the pills and couldn't get more without begging the P/doc. Trust your MD and slowly wean off the Ativan, and I agree that it doesn't make sense to substitute another benzo to make withdrawal easier. If you wean down slowly as you're doing there will be no serious physical problems, almost all the problems are psychological dependency anyway. You have to want to quit and don't be deterred, and I know you can do it. Your senses and brain have to readjust to not being on a drug, sounds will be too loud, smells will be rotten, you will feel a little shakey and jittery but in a short time it will all disappear with no desire to go back. Good luck, Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Persistance, I have been in your shoes and sure feel for you! I did succeed in quitting cold turkey but it was the worst two weeks of my life. I wouldn't recommend anyone try just stopping but I'm as hardheaded as a mule. The only reason I succeeded was that I had gotten rid of the pills and couldn't get more without begging the P/doc. Trust your MD and slowly wean off the Ativan, and I agree that it doesn't make sense to substitute another benzo to make withdrawal easier. If you wean down slowly as you're doing there will be no serious physical problems, almost all the problems are psychological dependency anyway. You have to want to quit and don't be deterred, and I know you can do it. Your senses and brain have to readjust to not being on a drug, sounds will be too loud, smells will be rotten, you will feel a little shakey and jittery but in a short time it will all disappear with no desire to go back. Good luck, Norb


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I stopped ativan "cold turkey" also. It was rough but worth it. You may want look up any drugs you are taking on www.medscape.com. At least you can make a more informed choice and have an idea of what adverse effects might arise.I wish you the best! Keep trying!!!


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I stopped ativan "cold turkey" also. It was rough but worth it. You may want look up any drugs you are taking on www.medscape.com. At least you can make a more informed choice and have an idea of what adverse effects might arise.I wish you the best! Keep trying!!!


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

My doctor gave me a prescription for Ativan last December, a 3 month supply and I still have most of the prescription, I have never taken more than 1 or 2 a day and have gone for months without taking it with no problems. I quess this just proves that everyone is different and reacts differently to different things.


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

My doctor gave me a prescription for Ativan last December, a 3 month supply and I still have most of the prescription, I have never taken more than 1 or 2 a day and have gone for months without taking it with no problems. I quess this just proves that everyone is different and reacts differently to different things.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Persistance, I took Ativan years ago for over a year. I don't recall the dose but I recall stopping. I did what you did, went down by cutting the pill into quarters. Every few weeks I decreased the dose by 1/4. When I was down to 1/4 of a tablet a day I took it every other day for awhile then every third day for a short time and the quit. I had no withdrawal effects and I was on no other medication at that time.I recall my Doctor saying there was absolutely no reason for me to do it so slowly but that was up to me. As I recall he said the "half life" of Ativan was short, meaning the drug stayed in your system for a short time. But that was the thinking years ago. I know Prozac stays in your system (blood level) for days!As was said and as you know, everyone reacts to medication differently and also the psychological factor should be considered.If you want to do it I know, as do you, that you are strong enough to do it slowly without suffering. Good Luck and know that my thoughts will be with you.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Persistance, I took Ativan years ago for over a year. I don't recall the dose but I recall stopping. I did what you did, went down by cutting the pill into quarters. Every few weeks I decreased the dose by 1/4. When I was down to 1/4 of a tablet a day I took it every other day for awhile then every third day for a short time and the quit. I had no withdrawal effects and I was on no other medication at that time.I recall my Doctor saying there was absolutely no reason for me to do it so slowly but that was up to me. As I recall he said the "half life" of Ativan was short, meaning the drug stayed in your system for a short time. But that was the thinking years ago. I know Prozac stays in your system (blood level) for days!As was said and as you know, everyone reacts to medication differently and also the psychological factor should be considered.If you want to do it I know, as do you, that you are strong enough to do it slowly without suffering. Good Luck and know that my thoughts will be with you.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Norbert and abcdefg, thee all I applaud. I really didn't think anyone would respond to this. ABC etc., thanks for the website. I did do a web perusal before seeing the doc, but it did seem funny to be given a choice! I'll look up Trazadone again when the list of side effects it won't freak me out. Thanks, especially Norbert, for such kindness. I'm pretty determined, too (a Taurus, you know!). I know what you mean by running out of pills or you'da been tempted. When I started the taper, I was taking 2.5 mg. Ambien, OR 1/4 mg. Xanex (till the bottle ran out), or Sonata (till that ran out), and then Tylenol PM _along_ with the Ativan just to get some sleep. And over the months, I'd occasionally up the Ativan to 2 or 2 1/2, but only when I had to get up and drive. Yup, I know about the loud sounds and even the freeway slanting funny as I tried to drive after that cold turkey experience. No seizures though, eh? What about that indefinable feeling of "impending doom?" Question to you both: how much were you on and how long had you been on it? Punkin -- I wonder how much that applies, about "everyone being different" when you haven't been on the drug every day, for a period of at least four months (which is the period for addiction they give in the literature). I don't THINK there'd too many exceptions, which is apparantly why thousands were involved in a class action suit in Britain in the 80's against the makers of Ativan.P.S. Dear little Vikee -- just saw your response. So you were on Ativan, too? I liked that idea about, when you're down to the last 1/4, do it every other day. No, they didn't know much in those days.  I also know you've been on Trazadone (or was that you?) I got kind of freaked when I read that you have to taper off THAT one, too, even though they tell you it's not addictive, but I'm not even going to think about it. Thanks for the support. BTW, it IS true the psychological factor is strong -- all those scare stories I read may have influenced me. On the other hand, when I kept insisting to the doctor I was cold and she kept shaking her head and saying, "It's not cold in here. You're shaking"-- I guess it wasn't in my head. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Norbert and abcdefg, thee all I applaud. I really didn't think anyone would respond to this. ABC etc., thanks for the website. I did do a web perusal before seeing the doc, but it did seem funny to be given a choice! I'll look up Trazadone again when the list of side effects it won't freak me out. Thanks, especially Norbert, for such kindness. I'm pretty determined, too (a Taurus, you know!). I know what you mean by running out of pills or you'da been tempted. When I started the taper, I was taking 2.5 mg. Ambien, OR 1/4 mg. Xanex (till the bottle ran out), or Sonata (till that ran out), and then Tylenol PM _along_ with the Ativan just to get some sleep. And over the months, I'd occasionally up the Ativan to 2 or 2 1/2, but only when I had to get up and drive. Yup, I know about the loud sounds and even the freeway slanting funny as I tried to drive after that cold turkey experience. No seizures though, eh? What about that indefinable feeling of "impending doom?" Question to you both: how much were you on and how long had you been on it? Punkin -- I wonder how much that applies, about "everyone being different" when you haven't been on the drug every day, for a period of at least four months (which is the period for addiction they give in the literature). I don't THINK there'd too many exceptions, which is apparantly why thousands were involved in a class action suit in Britain in the 80's against the makers of Ativan.P.S. Dear little Vikee -- just saw your response. So you were on Ativan, too? I liked that idea about, when you're down to the last 1/4, do it every other day. No, they didn't know much in those days. I also know you've been on Trazadone (or was that you?) I got kind of freaked when I read that you have to taper off THAT one, too, even though they tell you it's not addictive, but I'm not even going to think about it. Thanks for the support. BTW, it IS true the psychological factor is strong -- all those scare stories I read may have influenced me. On the other hand, when I kept insisting to the doctor I was cold and she kept shaking her head and saying, "It's not cold in here. You're shaking"-- I guess it wasn't in my head. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Persistance, I actually ended up also taking the trazedone for sleep and even at a low dose it worked good. After a while you can easily quit the trazedone. Hold onto your hat for this!!














I was taking 5 mg. of Ativan when I quit. Like I said the brain has been "dumbed down" on the Ativan and it has to readjust to the senses when it becomes more "aware" of everything. I did pace the floor a lot and there was a few days of "terror" or "impending doom" but that disappears. Do it the easier way and wean down similar to how Vikee quit. I feel that would be better, cold turkey is a bad shock on the system. Good luck, Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Persistance, I actually ended up also taking the trazedone for sleep and even at a low dose it worked good. After a while you can easily quit the trazedone. Hold onto your hat for this!!














I was taking 5 mg. of Ativan when I quit. Like I said the brain has been "dumbed down" on the Ativan and it has to readjust to the senses when it becomes more "aware" of everything. I did pace the floor a lot and there was a few days of "terror" or "impending doom" but that disappears. Do it the easier way and wean down similar to how Vikee quit. I feel that would be better, cold turkey is a bad shock on the system. Good luck, Norb


----------



## john5571 (Nov 21, 2000)

I was also taking 5mg. of Ativan (Lorazepam), when I decided to quit. I realized that it wasn't helping my IBS. I remember very clearly the evening that I quit. I had a severe panic attack when I tried to lie down to sleep and felt strong "impending doom", I was so scared that I called my sister and asked her if I could go over to her house. I got there and it made me feel less panicky when her friend showed up with her dog, and we were all talking. Later that night when I felt calmed down I went back home. I didn't have any more incidents after that, and I'm glad I got off of the stuff. -JOHN


----------



## john5571 (Nov 21, 2000)

I was also taking 5mg. of Ativan (Lorazepam), when I decided to quit. I realized that it wasn't helping my IBS. I remember very clearly the evening that I quit. I had a severe panic attack when I tried to lie down to sleep and felt strong "impending doom", I was so scared that I called my sister and asked her if I could go over to her house. I got there and it made me feel less panicky when her friend showed up with her dog, and we were all talking. Later that night when I felt calmed down I went back home. I didn't have any more incidents after that, and I'm glad I got off of the stuff. -JOHN


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been on every benzo known to man for over 30 years. Started with Librium went to Valium then Ativan, Xanax and now Klonopin. Atitvan was not the most addicting to my system, Xanax was. That was the most horrible withdrawal I ever went through. Klonopin is what a specialist gave me to help me through the withdrawal from Xanax. Of course, I'm now addicted to Klonopin, but it's much easier for me to back off the dosage on Klonopin than on any of the other benzos. I was down to .25 mg of Klonopin while using Mike's tapes, then my life got very chaotic with family crises and I had to stop the tapes and up the dosage of Klonopin. I'm now back down to .50 mg and am using Mike's tapes again and plan to go back down to .25 mg again. I honestly don't know if I can get off them completely, but will frankly be real happy to just get down to that level. Good luck, it is not easy. I understand what you are going through.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been on every benzo known to man for over 30 years. Started with Librium went to Valium then Ativan, Xanax and now Klonopin. Atitvan was not the most addicting to my system, Xanax was. That was the most horrible withdrawal I ever went through. Klonopin is what a specialist gave me to help me through the withdrawal from Xanax. Of course, I'm now addicted to Klonopin, but it's much easier for me to back off the dosage on Klonopin than on any of the other benzos. I was down to .25 mg of Klonopin while using Mike's tapes, then my life got very chaotic with family crises and I had to stop the tapes and up the dosage of Klonopin. I'm now back down to .50 mg and am using Mike's tapes again and plan to go back down to .25 mg again. I honestly don't know if I can get off them completely, but will frankly be real happy to just get down to that level. Good luck, it is not easy. I understand what you are going through.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I've been on ativan for 3-l/2 yrs now and know that I need to go off of it. My rheumatologist wants me off of it, but I find that it is the only thing that helps me get a good night's sleep. I know that I'm addicted to the stuff. I tried going off of it last spring and had a hell of a time. There have been times when I've gone to bed without it and wake up in the middle of the night remembering that I hadn't taken it. Then I rush to pop one under my tongue. Persistance wouldn't it be great if we both could get off of this stuff.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I've been on ativan for 3-l/2 yrs now and know that I need to go off of it. My rheumatologist wants me off of it, but I find that it is the only thing that helps me get a good night's sleep. I know that I'm addicted to the stuff. I tried going off of it last spring and had a hell of a time. There have been times when I've gone to bed without it and wake up in the middle of the night remembering that I hadn't taken it. Then I rush to pop one under my tongue. Persistance wouldn't it be great if we both could get off of this stuff.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I am going through exactly what you all are already went through right now! I am in my 3rd day of trying to quit xanax and it has been damn hard--weird eyes(bugging), extreme anxiety, insomnia, tachychardia, dizziness, nausea, etc. etc. I try to take as little as I can to keep my body somewhat within normal limits. I'm down to .25 per day which I think is pretty good. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I am going through exactly what you all are already went through right now! I am in my 3rd day of trying to quit xanax and it has been damn hard--weird eyes(bugging), extreme anxiety, insomnia, tachychardia, dizziness, nausea, etc. etc. I try to take as little as I can to keep my body somewhat within normal limits. I'm down to .25 per day which I think is pretty good. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Donna, you're right, that is a low amount of Xanax and after the bad symptoms go away you can walk away from just that much. Xanax like Ativan is a short duration drug and after completely stopping it will leave your body probably in less than a week? The problem is the brain adjusting and the psychological desire to make you want more Xanax to stop the withdrawal symptoms. If you are on day 3 and down to only .25mg there will probably be no danger of seizures so you just have to quit and hang in there until you normalize again. The bad stuff will stop within weeks and there is no way to completely avoid the suffering. You can do it and will really realize later that you were not getting much benefit from benzos. IMHO they should only be Rx'd for severe anxiety until you get under control, not long term normal anxiety reduction. You've got what it takes to get free from Xanax or you wouldn't be here and you wouldn't even try. Get into anything else that will help you divert your mind. Try to relax,(selfhypno tapes, exercise, warm baths) slow deep breathing techniques will also help calm you. Close your eyes and visualize a scene in your mind that will offer peace, happiness and comfort. You can do it!!! Good luck, Norb[This message has been edited by norbert46 (edited 09-03-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Donna, you're right, that is a low amount of Xanax and after the bad symptoms go away you can walk away from just that much. Xanax like Ativan is a short duration drug and after completely stopping it will leave your body probably in less than a week? The problem is the brain adjusting and the psychological desire to make you want more Xanax to stop the withdrawal symptoms. If you are on day 3 and down to only .25mg there will probably be no danger of seizures so you just have to quit and hang in there until you normalize again. The bad stuff will stop within weeks and there is no way to completely avoid the suffering. You can do it and will really realize later that you were not getting much benefit from benzos. IMHO they should only be Rx'd for severe anxiety until you get under control, not long term normal anxiety reduction. You've got what it takes to get free from Xanax or you wouldn't be here and you wouldn't even try. Get into anything else that will help you divert your mind. Try to relax,(selfhypno tapes, exercise, warm baths) slow deep breathing techniques will also help calm you. Close your eyes and visualize a scene in your mind that will offer peace, happiness and comfort. You can do it!!! Good luck, Norb[This message has been edited by norbert46 (edited 09-03-2001).]


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I am sorry that you folks have had such a problem with Ativan but I do believe that each person's body and systems react differently to different drugs and or chemicals and there is definitely the psychological aspect to be considered here also. I cannot take Benadryl , most people it doesn't affect but all cold medications affect me ,my blood sugar drops and I get shaky and nervous. My prayers are with you all that you will find your needed answers. No pharmaceutical is the total answer although it sure is a help and a crutch for us until we get to the point where we no longer have the need for it or at least feel that we no longer need it.This seems to be the tendency with most mind altering prescriptions. Dependency is sometimes physical, sometimes pschological . Maybe sometimes both . Again my prayers will be with you all.


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I am sorry that you folks have had such a problem with Ativan but I do believe that each person's body and systems react differently to different drugs and or chemicals and there is definitely the psychological aspect to be considered here also. I cannot take Benadryl , most people it doesn't affect but all cold medications affect me ,my blood sugar drops and I get shaky and nervous. My prayers are with you all that you will find your needed answers. No pharmaceutical is the total answer although it sure is a help and a crutch for us until we get to the point where we no longer have the need for it or at least feel that we no longer need it.This seems to be the tendency with most mind altering prescriptions. Dependency is sometimes physical, sometimes pschological . Maybe sometimes both . Again my prayers will be with you all.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Gosh, I think all these responses are going to help me and others get through this!I may need to hold all of your hands in the next period of time, now and then, though.Norbert, I held onto my hat! 5mg all at once! Kind of makes me wish I'd completed that cold turkey I began in January! Especially after I read about John's experience. Hard to believe you (John) did it all in one night! (!)Norbert, also good to know that the trazadone wasn't hard to quit. Your explanations about the brain being "dumbed down" and having the senses now becoming more "aware," sounds right. Last Wednesday night, I too was unable to keep still, but that seems to be better (THIS quarter, anyway!)What you say to Donna about the brain adjusting and the psychological desire to make you want more drugs to stop the withdrawal symptoms, is quite interesting. No, sigh, I guess there _is_ no way to completely avoid the suffering. I agree, they should only be given for severe anxiety until you get under control, not long term. If I get this cancer again and have to go through Chemo, I think I'd choose at least something longer acting. And I'd wean off as soon as I was through, within four months. I have taken to heart your advice to Donna. Yes, deep breathe, deep breathe. I need to listen to Mike's tapes again, too, or send for his relaxation tapes.GailSusan -- Boy, you have some experience with benzos, don't you? I was on Librax at night for IBS for eight months back in 1999, and weaned myself off easily. Interesting. your saying that Xanax has been the hardest withdrawal. I'd previously also heard that Xanax was worse too, until all this reading about Ativan. According to an equivalency chart I got on www.benzo.org.uk, .50 mg of Klonopin are equivalent to .1 mg of Ativan, but it's also slower-acting and IS said to be much easier to get off. It's good that you can easily go back to .25. I was on the full 1 1/2 Ativan when I was listening to Mike's tapes -- only I used to try to listen to them before I took my dose. If I took them and then listened, I tended to be more "floaty" and even fall asleep like everyone else -- only I felt I was cheating! Good luck.weener -- Yes, it would be great if we both could get off this stuff! Yikes, sorry you were unable to get off even after giving it a try. You mean even with slow tapering you couldn't? Don't tell me! Well, so far, the Trazadone is helping me (then again, what'll happen once I'm waaaay down to .25 mg?)??DonnaDB -- you, too? You're only on your 3rd day quitting Xanax and already you're down to .25 a day? I don't know your starting dose, but wow, that's fast. I did read that .5 mg of Xanex is equiv. to 1 mg of Ativan -- what that means, I can't be sure. Anyway, .25 is probably half your original dose? You too, seem to be doing fine. punkin, thanks for the good thoughts. Glad these drugs were never a problem for you.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Gosh, I think all these responses are going to help me and others get through this!I may need to hold all of your hands in the next period of time, now and then, though.Norbert, I held onto my hat! 5mg all at once! Kind of makes me wish I'd completed that cold turkey I began in January! Especially after I read about John's experience. Hard to believe you (John) did it all in one night! (!)Norbert, also good to know that the trazadone wasn't hard to quit. Your explanations about the brain being "dumbed down" and having the senses now becoming more "aware," sounds right. Last Wednesday night, I too was unable to keep still, but that seems to be better (THIS quarter, anyway!)What you say to Donna about the brain adjusting and the psychological desire to make you want more drugs to stop the withdrawal symptoms, is quite interesting. No, sigh, I guess there _is_ no way to completely avoid the suffering. I agree, they should only be given for severe anxiety until you get under control, not long term. If I get this cancer again and have to go through Chemo, I think I'd choose at least something longer acting. And I'd wean off as soon as I was through, within four months. I have taken to heart your advice to Donna. Yes, deep breathe, deep breathe. I need to listen to Mike's tapes again, too, or send for his relaxation tapes.GailSusan -- Boy, you have some experience with benzos, don't you? I was on Librax at night for IBS for eight months back in 1999, and weaned myself off easily. Interesting. your saying that Xanax has been the hardest withdrawal. I'd previously also heard that Xanax was worse too, until all this reading about Ativan. According to an equivalency chart I got on www.benzo.org.uk, .50 mg of Klonopin are equivalent to .1 mg of Ativan, but it's also slower-acting and IS said to be much easier to get off. It's good that you can easily go back to .25. I was on the full 1 1/2 Ativan when I was listening to Mike's tapes -- only I used to try to listen to them before I took my dose. If I took them and then listened, I tended to be more "floaty" and even fall asleep like everyone else -- only I felt I was cheating! Good luck.weener -- Yes, it would be great if we both could get off this stuff! Yikes, sorry you were unable to get off even after giving it a try. You mean even with slow tapering you couldn't? Don't tell me! Well, so far, the Trazadone is helping me (then again, what'll happen once I'm waaaay down to .25 mg?)??DonnaDB -- you, too? You're only on your 3rd day quitting Xanax and already you're down to .25 a day? I don't know your starting dose, but wow, that's fast. I did read that .5 mg of Xanex is equiv. to 1 mg of Ativan -- what that means, I can't be sure. Anyway, .25 is probably half your original dose? You too, seem to be doing fine. punkin, thanks for the good thoughts. Glad these drugs were never a problem for you.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks eveyone (especially Norb) for your support and advice. My original dose was pretty low (1.0 mg. at bedtime) however, I have still had some pretty nasty withdrawal effects (dizziness, nausea, anxiety,heart palpatations, etc.). I want to get off of this stuff soon!! I still have tons of it just hanging around my house in pill bottles and can't seem to make myself dispose of it. Any suggestions? Thanks again for all of your support! It really helps!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks eveyone (especially Norb) for your support and advice. My original dose was pretty low (1.0 mg. at bedtime) however, I have still had some pretty nasty withdrawal effects (dizziness, nausea, anxiety,heart palpatations, etc.). I want to get off of this stuff soon!! I still have tons of it just hanging around my house in pill bottles and can't seem to make myself dispose of it. Any suggestions? Thanks again for all of your support! It really helps!


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

sorry but I am a firm believer in my Xanaax. I have tried MANY diff panic drugs and therepies and xanaax is the ONLY one that has worked and given me back my life. It has not helped my IBS symptoms but stopped my daily incapacitating panic attacks. I only take it AS NEEDED though so I will not need to constantly up the dose. I have gone w/o for several weeks at a time. My doc thinks that I have a chemical imblance in my brain though so I am most likely going to need them for life so I am VERY careful in how often and how much I take as I do not want it to stop working when I do need it. Just my experience,Melissa


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

sorry but I am a firm believer in my Xanaax. I have tried MANY diff panic drugs and therepies and xanaax is the ONLY one that has worked and given me back my life. It has not helped my IBS symptoms but stopped my daily incapacitating panic attacks. I only take it AS NEEDED though so I will not need to constantly up the dose. I have gone w/o for several weeks at a time. My doc thinks that I have a chemical imblance in my brain though so I am most likely going to need them for life so I am VERY careful in how often and how much I take as I do not want it to stop working when I do need it. Just my experience,Melissa


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Yes, everybody is different. Some people can take heroin and not become addicted. Unfortunately, benzodiazapam drugs are extremely addicting for most people. I started taking them "as needed" and most people do. The addiction just kind of sneaks up on you. Some people can go off the drugs "cold turkey", others have such terrible withdrawal that they need to switch to another benzo (like I did when getting off the Xanax) which is less addicting. Persistance, let us know your progress. We're rooting for you.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Yes, everybody is different. Some people can take heroin and not become addicted. Unfortunately, benzodiazapam drugs are extremely addicting for most people. I started taking them "as needed" and most people do. The addiction just kind of sneaks up on you. Some people can go off the drugs "cold turkey", others have such terrible withdrawal that they need to switch to another benzo (like I did when getting off the Xanax) which is less addicting. Persistance, let us know your progress. We're rooting for you.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi PersistanceI've been on Ativan for ten years for insomnia due to ibs discomfort at night. Well I got to 7 mg. a night this spring and decided that was enough. I cut down to 2mg. over 5 or 6 months, but I started losing weight from lack of sleep. I'm already rail thin from IBS C&D, so this was not an option. I've since gone back to 3mg. and I'm working hard at various kinds of relaxation (hypno, yoga etc.) I also visited that UK website and found it very informative. Benzo addiction can obviously be extremely tough for certain people. Since I've been on this stuff since 1990, I'm one of thos people and I'm proceeding very, very slowly. Antidepressants can help, but it isn't necessarily easy and finding the right one can take time. Proceed with care. Prayers and best of luck.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi PersistanceI've been on Ativan for ten years for insomnia due to ibs discomfort at night. Well I got to 7 mg. a night this spring and decided that was enough. I cut down to 2mg. over 5 or 6 months, but I started losing weight from lack of sleep. I'm already rail thin from IBS C&D, so this was not an option. I've since gone back to 3mg. and I'm working hard at various kinds of relaxation (hypno, yoga etc.) I also visited that UK website and found it very informative. Benzo addiction can obviously be extremely tough for certain people. Since I've been on this stuff since 1990, I'm one of thos people and I'm proceeding very, very slowly. Antidepressants can help, but it isn't necessarily easy and finding the right one can take time. Proceed with care. Prayers and best of luck.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Sorry you have to go deal with this, Persist. I just finished "Bald in the Land of Big Hair" a sad-funny book about a Texas woman's successful fight against non-Hodgkins lymphoma. She was given Ativan during chemo(though she didn't mention any withdrawal problems), but said many cancer patients she talked to found marijuana to be much more effective! What the hey; at least it's not physically addictive.I've been taking .5 mg Ativan on an as-needed basis for over 2 years. Since starting peri, I get anxiety attacks that last 3-4 hours, and are so bad that, during them, jumping off a building can seem preferable to enduring them another minute. I've tried all of the SSRIs, Buspar and tricyclates, but Ativan is the only thing that helps. I do find that if I take a pill every night for a week or more, it seems to be less effective. Of course, the natural impulse is to up the dose, but instead I try to take a several-day break, toughing it out (and staying away from tall buildings). I do question your doc's suggestion about using Paxil or antidepressants to ease withdrawal symptoms. Aren't these slow to build up in your system, achieving their optimum effect only after two weeks? I read about the Paxil lawsuit, too. The manufacturer's wrongdoing wasn't in creating a drug that is habit-forming, but in touting it as non-addictive, putting users at risk when they assumed it was okay quit it cold turkey. (I repeatedly experienced that "head zap" symptom with Paxil and Zoloft, and it's quite unpleasant.)Not to stir up trouble, but to those who believe benzos should only be used short-term for severe anxiety, what if the severe anxiety doesn't go away in the short term? As for relaxation tapes or CBT, these can be helpful, but there's anxiety, and then there's ANXIETY. Mine seems to be triggered by severe hormone fluxuations and autoimmune disease (mixed connective tissue disorder). My point is, sometimes you gotta do whatever it takes. The important thing is to have a competent, trustworthy physician monitoring your medication. Anyway, rambling as usual. It isn't my intention to exploit your post as a pro-Benzo forum, Persist! Just wanted to point out that it's not universally bad for everyone. (It did help you through a rough time, right?) Again, you've been through so much, I'm sorry you have to deal with this, too. I think the suggestions here to taper off very, very slowly are wise. In knowing you these last 2 years I've learned how strong and brave you are, and I know you WILL get through this!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Sorry you have to go deal with this, Persist. I just finished "Bald in the Land of Big Hair" a sad-funny book about a Texas woman's successful fight against non-Hodgkins lymphoma. She was given Ativan during chemo(though she didn't mention any withdrawal problems), but said many cancer patients she talked to found marijuana to be much more effective! What the hey; at least it's not physically addictive.I've been taking .5 mg Ativan on an as-needed basis for over 2 years. Since starting peri, I get anxiety attacks that last 3-4 hours, and are so bad that, during them, jumping off a building can seem preferable to enduring them another minute. I've tried all of the SSRIs, Buspar and tricyclates, but Ativan is the only thing that helps. I do find that if I take a pill every night for a week or more, it seems to be less effective. Of course, the natural impulse is to up the dose, but instead I try to take a several-day break, toughing it out (and staying away from tall buildings). I do question your doc's suggestion about using Paxil or antidepressants to ease withdrawal symptoms. Aren't these slow to build up in your system, achieving their optimum effect only after two weeks? I read about the Paxil lawsuit, too. The manufacturer's wrongdoing wasn't in creating a drug that is habit-forming, but in touting it as non-addictive, putting users at risk when they assumed it was okay quit it cold turkey. (I repeatedly experienced that "head zap" symptom with Paxil and Zoloft, and it's quite unpleasant.)Not to stir up trouble, but to those who believe benzos should only be used short-term for severe anxiety, what if the severe anxiety doesn't go away in the short term? As for relaxation tapes or CBT, these can be helpful, but there's anxiety, and then there's ANXIETY. Mine seems to be triggered by severe hormone fluxuations and autoimmune disease (mixed connective tissue disorder). My point is, sometimes you gotta do whatever it takes. The important thing is to have a competent, trustworthy physician monitoring your medication. Anyway, rambling as usual. It isn't my intention to exploit your post as a pro-Benzo forum, Persist! Just wanted to point out that it's not universally bad for everyone. (It did help you through a rough time, right?) Again, you've been through so much, I'm sorry you have to deal with this, too. I think the suggestions here to taper off very, very slowly are wise. In knowing you these last 2 years I've learned how strong and brave you are, and I know you WILL get through this!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Persistance,Trazadone is a very old antidepressant not usually used for depression these days. It is used effectively for inducing sleep with no lingering effects. For that (sleeping) the dose is low generally 50 mg before sleep. I could only handle 25 mg probably because of my other meds.Withdrawing at a low dose is no problem. I just stopped after being on it many months. Compared to other antidepressants it is considered mild and ï¿½safe.ï¿½I donï¿½t think you should be concerned with Trazadone.Let us know how things go for you.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Persistance,Trazadone is a very old antidepressant not usually used for depression these days. It is used effectively for inducing sleep with no lingering effects. For that (sleeping) the dose is low generally 50 mg before sleep. I could only handle 25 mg probably because of my other meds.Withdrawing at a low dose is no problem. I just stopped after being on it many months. Compared to other antidepressants it is considered mild and ï¿½safe.ï¿½I donï¿½t think you should be concerned with Trazadone.Let us know how things go for you.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

As far as I'm concerned, Zig, this could become a forum for anything anyone wants to say on post-Ativan or Ativan. We know so little about these drugs (or have in the past).Despite your continued use of Ativan for anxiety -- you are one of the ones who has the strength to use it just when you need it most, and take what they call "vacation holidays," so you use it wisely, and I too, know you have toughness, and the sense to stay away from tall buildings! As for the Paxil, OK -- thanks for setting me straight. I thought I'd read on that forum that some people were getting "head zaps" even with slow tapering. I still question this new doctor suggesting it. By the way, she also told me Trazadone takes two weeks to really take effect (so I have to wonder what'll happen in two weeks? I'm already about to fall down after I take it!)(Which is fine).And thanks, as always, for your support. It does help to hear those words again that people think of me as strong. Yikes. Vickie, thanks for the tip-off on Trazadone not being habit forming. I thought you'd taken it! I'm only taking 25 mg, but I guess if the symptoms got worse during this taper, I could always up it. I hope you yourself are doing OK...I know you're going through things yourself.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

As far as I'm concerned, Zig, this could become a forum for anything anyone wants to say on post-Ativan or Ativan. We know so little about these drugs (or have in the past).Despite your continued use of Ativan for anxiety -- you are one of the ones who has the strength to use it just when you need it most, and take what they call "vacation holidays," so you use it wisely, and I too, know you have toughness, and the sense to stay away from tall buildings! As for the Paxil, OK -- thanks for setting me straight. I thought I'd read on that forum that some people were getting "head zaps" even with slow tapering. I still question this new doctor suggesting it. By the way, she also told me Trazadone takes two weeks to really take effect (so I have to wonder what'll happen in two weeks? I'm already about to fall down after I take it!)(Which is fine).And thanks, as always, for your support. It does help to hear those words again that people think of me as strong. Yikes. Vickie, thanks for the tip-off on Trazadone not being habit forming. I thought you'd taken it! I'm only taking 25 mg, but I guess if the symptoms got worse during this taper, I could always up it. I hope you yourself are doing OK...I know you're going through things yourself.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

I take 60mg of Paxil a day,the max is 80mg a day. I feel like a zombie no highs no lows. I have tried to quit but no luck it made me go crazy. I wish I never heard of Paxil. The Paxil does help me deal with Norb. Don't go thanking Norb to much his head is big enough as it is. Tim


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

I take 60mg of Paxil a day,the max is 80mg a day. I feel like a zombie no highs no lows. I have tried to quit but no luck it made me go crazy. I wish I never heard of Paxil. The Paxil does help me deal with Norb. Don't go thanking Norb to much his head is big enough as it is. Tim


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

A year and a half ago my dr. gave me Tramazepam (30mg I think) to help me sleep at night. That was during my post divorce stressful years. I kept the prescription for many months before even trying one because I was afraid of the side effects. My dr. told me at the time he gave me the drug that it was NOT addictive, but that you develop a psychological addiction to it, if used for prolonged periods. When I did take the drug, it really helped me to get a good night's sleep, but I still used it very, very sparingly. I'm glad I did because I did some research on it and found out about the addiction of benzos.Persistance, please do try to avoid as much discomfort as possible by tampering off. We do know you are a Taurus and you CAN do it! Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

A year and a half ago my dr. gave me Tramazepam (30mg I think) to help me sleep at night. That was during my post divorce stressful years. I kept the prescription for many months before even trying one because I was afraid of the side effects. My dr. told me at the time he gave me the drug that it was NOT addictive, but that you develop a psychological addiction to it, if used for prolonged periods. When I did take the drug, it really helped me to get a good night's sleep, but I still used it very, very sparingly. I'm glad I did because I did some research on it and found out about the addiction of benzos.Persistance, please do try to avoid as much discomfort as possible by tampering off. We do know you are a Taurus and you CAN do it! Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

A shameless bump.Anyway, Patty, what's that drug you mentioned? I couldn't find it in any search engine. Thanks for the support. I know you, too, and you always work through your problems.Tim -- Norbert's head is _not_ big enough to thank!! Really sorry about the Paxil, though. There's GOT to be a way to wean off that stuff and not get bad side effects. What do they say on the Paxil withdrawal support site? [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-05-2001).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

A shameless bump.Anyway, Patty, what's that drug you mentioned? I couldn't find it in any search engine. Thanks for the support. I know you, too, and you always work through your problems.Tim -- Norbert's head is _not_ big enough to thank!! Really sorry about the Paxil, though. There's GOT to be a way to wean off that stuff and not get bad side effects. What do they say on the Paxil withdrawal support site? [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-05-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Sorry, P, that you've got yet another problem to overcome. Don't have nearly as much knowledge or insight about this topic as the others here, but thought I'd pop in. I took Ativan for a brief time a couple of years ago (I don't think I needed it or that it was the right thing to give me). I seem to have a "very sensitive system," and just 2-3? weeks of a small dose of Ativan appeared to be enough to get me somewhat addicted - so I can't even imagine long-term use. (I weaned myself off of it.) Anyway, I like the idea of very gradually cutting back on the Ativan. Sounds like a sensible plan to me. I wish you well, which is the main reason I popped in here in the first place.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Sorry, P, that you've got yet another problem to overcome. Don't have nearly as much knowledge or insight about this topic as the others here, but thought I'd pop in. I took Ativan for a brief time a couple of years ago (I don't think I needed it or that it was the right thing to give me). I seem to have a "very sensitive system," and just 2-3? weeks of a small dose of Ativan appeared to be enough to get me somewhat addicted - so I can't even imagine long-term use. (I weaned myself off of it.) Anyway, I like the idea of very gradually cutting back on the Ativan. Sounds like a sensible plan to me. I wish you well, which is the main reason I popped in here in the first place.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Persistance,Temazepam is the generic for Restoril. It's prescribed for short-term management of insomnia, which is why I took it.Sorry I misspelled it initially.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Persistance,Temazepam is the generic for Restoril. It's prescribed for short-term management of insomnia, which is why I took it.Sorry I misspelled it initially.


----------

